# Not Sure Why



## gr8whythntr (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a 180 with 20 quarter size rbp my piameters where perfect before a week ago. I cycled it for 2 weeks I have live plants and driftwood. My filter is a fx5. My ph was 7.2 and now like 8.8. Any suggestions???? Thanks


----------



## addicted216 (Sep 30, 2011)

your ph is high, but you dont really want to mess with it, a steady ph is better it jumping around,what is your waterchange routine? so you cycled it for 2 weeks then added the reds?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Did you wash the bogwood ? If not, if messes up your pH.


----------

